# Dish Network Letter



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Just received an E* letter today stating that spot beams are in place and that sometime in the next 2 weeks I will lose my Salt Lake City locals and will automatically have them changed to Denver. Just curious anyone else receieve this letter? also my Minneapolis locals seem to be unaffected. Hopefully here in Iowa I will not lose the Minneapolis locals.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Minneapolis doesn't have a spotbeam so they will stay on CONUS.


----------



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

When I was fixing my CBS HD channel (they gave me West instead if East), Dish made me change my Salt Lake Locals to Denver. They are only keeping a few cities CONUS for us "distants" subscribers. I think they are New York, Atlanta, Denver and LA. There i, I think, one more in Central Time zone, but I can't remember what it is. Maybe someone will chime in with it,

Jay White


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I know one is Chicago.

Welcome Jay! :wave:


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

NY, LA, Chicago, Denver, Atlanta, Dallas 4-major nets are staying on Conus.
ALL other cities will be moved to spots. (either now or when E* is launched)


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I hate to disagree with you disrich, but Minn/St.P and Denver have no spotbeam on either sat so it has to stay CONUS. The CLE/PIT/CIN beam doesn't have enough room to carry all the channels so some stations will have to stay CONUS (at least 13 of them). The ATL/RAL/CHA/GRE spot doesn't have enough room for all the stations either and a city will have to stay on CONUS (at least 15 of those stations).

ALL cities can't move to spots when there either aren't spots for them or there isn't room for them on a spot.


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

Will Nashville, TN be moved to a spot beam? I also got the letter about my Salt Lake City locals. But my Nashville stations where not mentioned.

gary


----------

